# car accident... broken glasses... shrooms... fuck winter!



## Mouse (Jan 30, 2009)

life get stranger as winter goes on. 

i think it's time to move. anyone want a roommate in gainesville, fl? my boy and I are looking to escape the northeast. fuck winter!


----------



## dime (Jan 30, 2009)

if i had a place i would be down


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2009)

i'm still trying to save up a bit of money.. but the economy is shittastic and the first people to get fucked are people like me with crap jobs. my hours have been cut drastically and I'm constantly living paycheck to paycheck lately. 

in reality, i just wwant a cute lil one bedroom studio for like 500$ a month in gainesville, a bike to get around, and my loverly boy hanging with me. that would be perfection.


----------

